# Classical Music at Panera Bread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't visited one in a while, but from what I recall, it seems to be mostly Concertos from the Classical era. Is this accurate? 

What are your thoughts on a major restaurant utilizing Classical like that?


I personally don't have a problem with it other than it's not very diverse, but they are most certainly not trying to make statements, they are trying to set a mood of light and easy. It works! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I made a similar post about classical music's history at Victoria's Secret stores on the Recorded Music subforum last week (Victoria's Secret: Bras, panties, and classical music records). I suppose this is along the same lines, but Victoria's Secret actually recorded and sold a lot of their own records. Hope you don't mind the shameless plug for my thread!

http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=48026

I have not been to Panera Bread. I can't really comment on how they use classical music, but I guess they're trying to present a more upscale image as compared to a McDonald's or Subway.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I made a similar post about classical music's history at Victoria's Secret stores on the Recorded Music subforum last week (Victoria's Secret: Bras, panties, and classical music records). I suppose this is along the same lines, but Victoria's Secret actually recorded and sold a lot of their own records. Hope you don't mind the shameless plug for my thread!
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=48026
> 
> I have not been to Panera Bread. I can't really comment on how they use classical music, but I guess they're trying to present a more upscale image as compared to a McDonald's or Subway.


No doubt about that!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't visited one in a while, but from what I recall, it seems to be mostly Concertos from the Classical era. Is this accurate?
> 
> What are your thoughts on a major restaurant utilizing Classical like that?
> 
> ...


I go there often. A mix of Bach keyboard and violin concertos, Mozart symphonies and Vivaldi.

It is background music. Most folks are NOT listening to it as they are deeply immersed in their gadgets or talking to their friends.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I go there often. A mix of Bach keyboard and violin concertos, Mozart symphonies and Vivaldi.
> 
> It is background music. Most folks are NOT listening to it as they are deeply immersed in their gadgets or talking to their friends.


Does it irk you? It irks me a bit, but I'm mostly ok with it. It does feel dishonest and disingenuous.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

As I often listen to Mozart, Bach et al as background music while I work, I shall not cast a stone.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does it irk you? It irks me a bit, but I'm mostly ok with it. It does feel dishonest and disingenuous.


No. I like it. They keep the volume fairly low. I I just wish I would see some of the other diners stand up with a look of astonishment on their faces and ask about the music, What IS that?"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What if they played the Eroica at Panera, I bet it would grab people's attention! But that would never happen, it's too passionate and can't just be background music, I feel, much of the romantic era repertoire is like this. Although, I bet Chopin's Nocturnes would work well, but they are rather dark, but soothing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What if they played the Eroica at Panera, I bet it would grab people's attention! But that would never happen, it's too passionate and can't just be background music, I feel, much of the romantic era repertoire is like this. Although, I bet Chopin's Nocturnes would work well, but they are rather dark, but soothing.


Correct! I see your point in that Panera Bread chooses classical music to be relaxing background music. They would not choose Beethoven's Eroica Symphony.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Correct! I see your point in that Panera Bread chooses classical music to be relaxing background music. They would not choose Beethoven's Eroica Symphony.


One way to look at it is that cooperate America has knowledge on what composers produce what type of compositions well enough to produce a playlist for a highly successful American business!

I also think they are going for relaxing, yet bright and cheerful music like much of the Baroque and Classical era is.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One way to look at it is that cooperate America has knowledge on what composers produce what type of compositions well enough to produce a playlist for a highly successful American business!
> 
> I also think they are going for relaxing, yet bright and cheerful music like much of the Baroque and Classical era is.


Yes. I'm sure they have studies that indicate this is the music to use. Doesn't bother me.

What would bother me would be if the sourdough bread was stale. Luckily, it has never happened to me!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> As I often listen to Mozart, Bach et al as background music while I work, I shall not cast a stone.


I won't cast a stone on you for listening to Mozart at work. I can, however, cast a scone at Panera Bread for using classical music as background music! Sadly, I only get a continuous loop of 4'33" at work.

It's probably a win-win for Panera. Baroque and Classical era music presents a classy and relaxed atmosphere. It probably helps that music that old does not have the licensing fees that newer music would have. On top of that, the classical music probably keeps the teenagers and other undesirables from loitering in the dining room.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Wonder if they could put one of those scrolling signs over the menu: "Now playing, Haydn's..."


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I generally don't like it when restaurants play background music, either classical or otherwise. When I'm getting together with friends for a meal, I don't want to have to raise my voice, even slightly, to be heard over the music. I find that conversations tend to flow better and to feel more intimate when people can use their "indoor voices." Unfortunately, well-modulated speech is rapidly becoming a lost art form, perhaps in part because background music has become so ubiquitous.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I generally don't like it when restaurants play background music, either classical or otherwise. When I'm getting together with friends for a meal, I don't want to have to raise my voice, even slightly, to be heard over the music. I find that conversations tend to flow better and to feel more intimate when people can use their "indoor voices." Unfortunately, well-modulated speech is rapidly becoming a lost art form, perhaps in part because background music has become so ubiquitous.


Good point, very good point! However, from a business perspective, music can make people spend more money, certainly. And the other way around, I prefer minimal conversation while listening to music, I like it to be a full experience!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Good point, very good point! However, from a business perspective, music can make people spend more money, certainly. And the other way around, I prefer minimal conversation while listening to music, I like it to be a full experience!


I read of a study some time ago where a fairly posh restaurant experimented with different kinds of background music, or none at all. Best results were with Mozart and the like: The average tab per diner was higher, and more drinks (which have higher margins than food) were sold.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I read of a study some time ago where a fairly posh restaurant experimented with different kinds of background music, or none at all. Best results were with Mozart and the like: The average tab per diner was higher, and more drinks (which have higher margins than food) were sold.


Mozart's music screams big money big spending to me! It's very glamorous and I can certainly see how it leads to people spending more money.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Similar to being a pithy poster, I can also be a pithy talker when dining. So my talking is rarely competitive with the music.


----------

